# Early Bird Gets the....



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

....awesome racks of elk ribs for the girls! I was rudely awakened early this morning by 7 crazy, bouncy dogs. So the good girlfriend that I am, went out into the living room to give Jon his beauty sleep. Received an email from one of the local raw feeding groups about two whole racks and the neck of an elk available from a local game processor. I jumped on it like an early bird on a worm! And we got em! WOOHOO! Over 100 pounds of all natural goodness, best part was it was ALL FREE!!! We also went and picked up 5 large turkeys from another lady for free too, so not to bad of a score today. If we factor in the cost of gas we only spent about $20 on it all!

We decided to let all the girls eat from it together like a wild pack of dogs and it went great! A few growls here and there, but they handled it like a real pack. It was one of the greatest things to watch...I LOVE feeding raw to my girls. 

The looks we got from people driving by were priceless! Even one of the local dogs (a lot of stray dogs in our neighborhood...) came up to the fence looking for some meat, so I cut some off and tossed it out, probably one of the best meals of that dogs life!

Comparison shot of Bailey next to the ribs. She probably weighs only 10 pounds more than both chunks put together:




























The left overs...we decided to take them off of it and save it for another day. They were all "puffy" anyways:










Now they are all passed out in a food coma. Life is good!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

What the...where the....how...?



I say....



Holy ELK that is a huge rack of ribs!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh man!!! I am so jealous! I would love to be able to do that for my dogs! I am keeping my fingers crossed to come across something really awesome like that this hunting season. What GREAT pics.! I can tell the girls are in heaven. Thanks for posting those up! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The rest of the pics can be found here... Picasa Web Albums - Jon Atwood - Raw Feeding

Video coming soon :wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

That is so awesome!!!!!
I wanna do that too!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

That's so cool!

I can just picture my pack of 7 (miniature dachshunds) eating off of that... it would take a week! haha!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

The things dreams are made off!!!! 

Maybe one day when I find a nice bit fresh dear road kill I might get something like that but way to go.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am soooo jealous!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok so here's the video we got of them...it's a riot! Enjoy!

YouTube - ElkRibsDinnner


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lucky, I cant give Uno that much, he would literally eat until he explodes.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Ok so here's the video we got of them...it's a riot! Enjoy!
> 
> YouTube - ElkRibsDinnner


Love the video! How awesome!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Go puppers go!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That. Is. Ah. Some!! Lucky girls!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my!!! I love the tug-of-war between Shiloh and Bailey! It got me laughing! I can tell they were really enjoying themselves (and so were you two)! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Isn't it crazy we enjoy watching our dogs eat???? LOL


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love how some of them seemed overwhelmed at the beginning, "It's Christmas already?!" 

Then the white one acting like she was at a fancy dinner party. "I'm a lady, I take small, mannered bites. Hey wait a minute, where are you going with the elk?! Grrrrrrrr!" 

With elk ribs, we don't need no stinkin' manners!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh man! Those are some lucky pups! My dogs are very jealous! I hope I can find something like that for them someday....and for FREE?! My goodness.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I dont feed raw but that was awesome to watch. They seemed to love it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shiloh <3

That was fun to watch!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

That is freaking awesome! Lucky pups! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Sadly we said goodbye to the rest of the elk ribs this past week. I look forward to the next time we come across something this amazing (and free)


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope I get something that amazing/free some day :biggrin1:


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, how lucky!! I wish hunting season wasn't over.


----------

